# Debussy Gets Googled



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, Wagner didn't get his Google tribute this year, but......Claude Debussy did! And what a nice job they did, too. I haven't piddled with it much yet, but it looks great. It's an evocative night scene - and if you push the play button, you hear _Clair de Lune_.

Thanks to Google for honoring one of our favorite composers!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice, indeed. All these moon pieces, so popular.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Celloman said:


> Well, Wagner didn't get his Google tribute this year


Ooooo....let's have another Wagner thread!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised. I saw the play option and wondered what it could be. Then Clair de Lune played and I realized it was Debussy's birthday. Great job, Google!


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

kv466 said:


> All these moon pieces, so popular.


Faure's _Clair de Lune_ is also quite lovely. Check out Véronique Gens' version.


----------



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow! 

Thanks for posting about this, Celloman, or I would have missed it.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I can assure you, I do not turn into a werewolf when I see Google's tribute to Debussy's Clair de looooo..ooo...ow..ow..!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> Ooooo....let's have another Wagner thread!


I'm thinking a poll regarding the opinions of the recent Wagner threads.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Now they need to do a Google page for Albrechtsberger.

:lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I saw the graphic but couldn't figure out what it was. Scrolling over it didn't work.


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I love how the windows actually turn on and off to the music. They really thought through this one, it definitely shows.


----------

